# Amtrak pre Employment background check



## Rome Guwop (Jun 9, 2019)

I have a interview Tuesday I was wondering how long does Amtrak background test go back and does anything disqualify you from employment?


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 9, 2019)

Not being currently nor having been employed by Amtrak in any capacity, but I have been interviewed twice with them, (ticket clerk positions, both times the position was cancelled a week or two after I interviewed) I can only make a reasonable guess. 

I would expect that by the time they've selected 10 or fewer candidates for interview, they've already done a 'background check' which would show any criminal convictions as well as any DUI convictions. They may have done a credit check as well as these days, pre-employment credit checks are becoming more and more common. Certainly they don't want to hire conductors that have been convicted for embezzlement nor do they want anyone with a drinking or drugging history, especially as an engineer.

And as is common knowledge, these days, a significant number of those hired fail the 'urine test' which terminates their employment before they even start!


----------



## Rome Guwop (Jun 9, 2019)

bratkinson said:


> Not being currently nor having been employed by Amtrak in any capacity, but I have been interviewed twice with them, (ticket clerk positions, both times the position was cancelled a week or two after I interviewed) I can only make a reasonable guess.
> 
> I would expect that by the time they've selected 10 or fewer candidates for interview, they've already done a 'background check' which would show any criminal convictions as well as any DUI convictions. They may have done a credit check as well as these days, pre-employment credit checks are becoming more and more common. Certainly they don't want to hire conductors that have been convicted for embezzlement nor do they want anyone with a drinking or drugging history, especially as an engineer.
> 
> And as is common knowledge, these days, a significant number of those hired fail the 'urine test' which terminates their employment before they even start!


Ok thanks for responding 

I would expect that by the time they've selected 10 or fewer candidates for interview, they've already done a 'background check' which would show any criminal convictions as well as any DUI convictions. They may have done a credit check as well as these days, pre-employment credit checks are becoming more and more common. Certainly they don't want to hire conductors that have been convicted for embezzlement nor do they want anyone with a drinking or drugging history, especially as an engineer.

And as is common knowledge, these days, a significant number of those hired fail the '**** test' which terminates their employment before they even start![/QUOTE]


bratkinson said:


> Not being currently nor having been employed by Amtrak in any capacity, but I have been interviewed twice with them, (ticket clerk positions, both times the position was cancelled a week or two after I interviewed) I can only make a reasonable guess.
> 
> I would expect that by the time they've selected 10 or fewer candidates for interview, they've already done a 'background check' which would show any criminal convictions as well as any DUI convictions. They may have done a credit check as well as these days, pre-employment credit checks are becoming more and more common. Certainly they don't want to hire conductors that have been convicted for embezzlement nor do they want anyone with a drinking or drugging history, especially as an engineer.
> 
> And as is common knowledge, these days, a significant number of those hired fail the 'urine test' which terminates their employment before they even start!


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 9, 2019)

It honestly depends on what you are interviewing for. But in my opinion, go to the interview do your best and worry about the background check if they extend you an offer.


----------



## Gerp (Jun 9, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> It honestly depends on what you are interviewing for. But in my opinion, go to the interview do your best and worry about the background check if they extend you an offer.



It's for a C&S helper


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 10, 2019)

Rome Guwop said:


> I have a interview Tuesday I was wondering how long does Amtrak background test go back and does anything disqualify you from employment?



Hopefully it goes back far enough to flag someone with disqualifying behavior and prevent them from putting the rest of us at risk.


----------

